

Colleges Are Failing In Graduation Rates - physcab
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/09/business/economy/09leonhardt.html?_r=1&hp

======
tokenadult
"The first problem that Mr. Bowen, Mr. McPherson and the book’s third author,
Matthew Chingos, a doctoral candidate, diagnose is something they call under-
matching. It refers to students who choose not to attend the best college they
can get into. They instead go to a less selective one, perhaps one that’s
closer to home or, given the torturous financial aid process, less expensive.

"About half of low-income students with a high school grade-point average of
at least 3.5 and an SAT score of at least 1,200 do not attend the best college
they could have. Many don’t even apply."

